# Cheep bee vacuum



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice but would not hold many bees.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

not to be a killjoy, but I've had to use 2 8-frame deep nucs in my bee vac, for a single cut-out, as the first one was packed full of bees; a cut-up 2-liter bottle is, IMHO utterly useless for anything more than "sweeping up" a few stragglers on a return trip. :/


----------



## DrDoorlock (Mar 5, 2013)

robherc said:


> not to be a killjoy, but I've had to use 2 8-frame deep nucs in my bee vac, for a single cut-out, as the first one was packed full of bees; a cut-up 2-liter bottle is, IMHO utterly useless for anything more than "sweeping up" a few stragglers on a return trip. :/


From my experience with my last cut-out inside a water meter box, this will do what I need and support my determined effort to NOT spend money to save bees.


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

DrDoorlock said:


> From my experience with my last cut-out inside a water meter box, this will do what I need and support my determined effort to NOT spend money to save bees.


I suppose this is no different than any other activity. "you get out of it what you put into it."


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

schmism said:


> I suppose this is no different than any other activity. "you get out of it what you put into it."


I was going to say: "you get what you pay for" and it looks to me that you paid too much. Good for when a bee comes into your house. The first swarm I vac'ed this year was about ten pounds of bees and has filled it's jumbo brood chamber and is well into it's second honey super.


----------

